# Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (10/30/09 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, October 30th, 2009 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Perfect game for the Heat right before Halloween. That place is their house of horrors. Miami is 0-14 in the past 14 games in Indiana.

Hope we can finally break the streak tomorrow.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

It's like we looked too good in the first game. Then again it was against the Knicks. I think we may have a tougher time against some of the better defensive teams which I doubt the Pacers fit the description

Should be a good one with Jermaine ONeal returning to play his old team. I can see him dropping a double double on them and topping it off with 4 or 5 blocks.

Go Heat!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This will be tough. Heat suck in Indy - but I have faith!


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

MB30 said:


> This will be tough. Heat suck in Indy - but I have faith!


I think J.O. will have something to prove in this game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Danny Granger scares me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Their 3pt shooting scares me. The Knicks had a ton of open looks which they missed. Cant give Granger and Murphy those same looks.

Speaking of Murphy, that's gonna be a tough cover for Mike.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

My eyes are on DQ and JO for this one. They really stood out to me in our first game.

Of course we'll need D. Wade to be big in this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Wade's gotta be on from start to finish in this game.

And this is Mario's 1st big test against a really quick PG. We'll quickly see if he has gotten better at keeping quicker guards out of the paint.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Granger will torch Q-Rich!

Wade and Beasley will have to be big in this game to get the W.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice avy Lunatic :laugh:

DWade should torch them. We played awesome yesterday, lets start off 2-0. Ill be watching, so we better get a W!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a must win!!!! I can see us break that streak. COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully JoREL dunks in Hibberts grill - just for you Deezy (and Smithian).


----------



## Just Watch Wade (Nov 22, 2004)

It always ends the same in Indiana... a Wade desperation 3 at the buzzer that misses.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey now, who here is the #1 Joel fan on Earth?

Who here called with complete honesty last year down the stretch for JO's non-rebounding butt to be put on the bench for him?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Granger really scares me in this one. 

Need Wade, Bease and JO to come up big for us to get the W.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"I'm pretty sure they'll get a heavy dosage of me," O'Neal said.

Granger has a banged up heel, but he'll play, and Beas/QRich will have their hands full. Murphy is another tough match up. Dunleavy is still solid off the bench. So, if anything, we'll learn a lot about Beas' defense tonight. 

I think JO has a huge advantage inside on Hibbert. 

And it's their home opener, so they'll be ready to bring it right away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like the Heat will be a bit short-handed tonight. JJ was left in Miami because he was sick and DQ missed this mornings shoot around and also may not play tonight



> Reserve guard Daequan Cook was held out of Friday's shootaround with a sprained right shoulder and could miss the game against Indiana.
> 
> Cook, who has had problems with both shoulders the past two seasons, aggravated the one on his shooting arm during a weight room workout Thursday before the team traveled to Indianapolis for tonight's game.
> 
> ...





> After dealing with shoulder problems in each of his first two seasons in the league, Cook hopes his latest mishap won't turn into a lingering setback.
> 
> ``I have no idea why it's happening with my shoulders,'' Cook said. ``They're kind of weak, but I've put in a lot of work. Hopefully, it's not as bad as before, especially being my trigger arm, the one I shoot with.''


*Link*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Murphy is another tough match up.


For sure. Haslem will do a fine job on him, but Beasley's going to have to remember to watch out for Murphy's trailing 3's. That's about where he gets half his points.



> Dunleavy is still solid off the bench.


He's still out.



> I think JO has a huge advantage inside on Hibbert.


Not inside, but probably on his jumpers. Hibbert's strong and a pretty good shot blocker, so if he stays out of foul trouble, I doubt JO or anyone besides Wade is going to get many points inside on Hibbert.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hibbert sucks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hibbert is good around the rim, but is very foul prone. JO can pull him out, and that will open things up for him and our perimeter players to slash to the rim.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Joel as well and has been pulling for him since day one.

I am also a big fan of Hibbert though. I think he will surprise a lot of people this year on next.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 108 - Heat 98...Granger will have another huge night, as will Murph.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Link guys?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Link guys?


I looked but couldn't find. I'm using League Pass's free preview and I think I'm going to buy it.

Hypothetical situation. Let's assume that one of us buys League Pass and he is willing to stream games on Justin and pass the link privately to the guys on this board. If somebody does the legwork and researches the software that person needs to stream then I'm sure he would be willing to do it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Link guys?


NBA league pass online is free til Nov. 3 all you gotta do is sign up and launch.

LETS GO HEAT


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> NBA league pass online is free til Nov. 3 all you gotta do is sign up and launch.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT


But the international League Pass is different. It might not work the same for BG.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> But the international League Pass is different. It might not work the same for BG.


:wtf: Oh, did not know that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah it aint working for me, unfortunately.

If you find a link - send it through though!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow 17 straight losses @ Indy. That's really sad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Yeah it aint working for me, unfortunately.
> 
> If you find a link - send it through though!


Did it let you sign up and create an account for a free preview? After you sign up, you have to sign in and then click sign up again. Then it will ask you to accept the terms. It wasn't working for me either until I did this to accept the terms.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hibbert with two fouls and a goaltend already. Two mins in. GTFO Hibbert.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got one


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Love the aggressiveness JO. Keep it up.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

and Foster has a bad back.

take everything to the rim!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO smoking Hibbert so far


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I really wish the refs would have given Beasley that foul when he drove into Hibbert. It worries me that the refs might still not give him the respect he deserves.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Indy with 4 fouls in the first 4 mins so we're shooting the rest of the way. Don't blow this game...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, free throw shooting. Keep attacking though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Love the execution of the scouting report on that last defensive play. Perfectly designed allowing Ford to shoot an open three and miss.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas and JO gobbling up the boards


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice agressive moves by JO getting to the line early.

Beas rebounding well, Murph is a tough cover for him tho.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beas and JO gobbling up the boards


I rewatched the 3rd quarter from the Knicks game and I saw that Beas was guarding Harrington who was standing 25 ft. from the rim on every play. The rebound numbers for the first game don't worry me when you put them in perspective.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

stream is down...dammit...anyone got another?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't like that we brought in Haslem so early while we have them in the penalty. We need to have guys who can take advantage of that and put this game out of reach.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem misses a 19 foot 2 pter. Gimme a ****ing break.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh. Richardson fouls Granger on a 3 pointer.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF??? Since when can Udonis jam like that!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow! Haslem just destroyed somebody on a dunk. Sickest dunk I've ever seen from him.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

UD will be on SC after that one!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Holy **** Udonis!


DQ for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Aside from that bonehead foul by Richardson, our defense has been perfect.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lookin solid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's W2M when I need him? his matrix powers would have found a new link in .0000005342 of a second.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Indiana 5-20 and no FG in 4 mins


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shot clock violation as Wade stifles Granger. Could this be the end of the Canseco Curse?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats with Murphy gobbling tons of boards? Whose blocking this guy out?

Nice 1st quarter. Lets see if we can contain it when they make a run.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was so beautiful I could cry. They ran an iso for Salomon Jones against Beasley and he tried to take him off the dribble but Beasley defended it. I can just imagine that they gameplanned for that and thought they could exploit him. The scouting reports around the league are gonna start changing!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley posted up and scored and on the next possession Miami ran the same play, Indiana loaded up to defend it, and Indy got a 3 sec technical. Nice.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at Joel, catching passes, finishing, hitting free throws. Smithian must be shedding tears of joy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is taking it to the rim every time. It felt like 8 out of 10 times last year he would face up, stare down the defender, and shoot a jumper.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We should start a donation website and open a paypal account to buy Smithian a Jor-El jersey.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BS tech on JO!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

O'Neal with the nice fast-break dunk, but then gets hit with the T.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Having watched that again, that's a load of bull****.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can we switch refs as well as sides after the half? Goddamn the game is being called two different ways.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I dont miss Luther Head


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What'd JO get a tech for?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BS offensive call!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

MB30 said:


> What'd JO get a tech for?


Hanging on the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem now! get these refs out of here!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^But Hibbert passed underneath him which made it a joke.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, that foul on Granger was a joke. These refs are terrible. However, that's only the first terrible call that has went our way so I'm not appeased.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And the makeup call on the other end has Ford shooting free throws. This game belongs on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Granger got screwed, these refs suck though.

Bummer we lost our double digit lead, but we're still in a good position.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a joke. First quarter was great but then the refs took over the ****ing game in the second. Bring back the replacements.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to take it to the rack more, he's a great midrange shooter - but his bread and butter is getting to the line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

9 offensive rebs for Indiana, only reason they are so close


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting badly outrebounded, Murphy has 12 at the half! Gotta make sure we get a body on these guys. Granger was starting to heat up also after a cold start. 2pt lead is better than no lead, but we need to keep putting scoreboard pressure on.

Lets get the ball through JO and Beas' hands in this second half (and Wade, obviously).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our offense is fine. We scored 49 points. The problem was Indiana shooting 12 free throws in the second quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah true. Defensively we got away from it (and the refs screwed us) - hopefully we bring it back this half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO.. dont even limp like that, dont...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO ballin! 4-4 in the quarter!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The whistles stop coming out of halftime and surprise, surprise the Heat rebuild the lead. Let them play refs!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO has been mighty impressive through 7 quarters of ball this season. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whoa, Beas! Steal, full court run, and the and1 layup!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas and 11111


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Beasley doing his best D-Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade must be loving this offensive help from JO and Beas. How bout it - big men that can score!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Guys, there's still room on this 50+ win bandwagon. I'm driving the thing and I could use a copilot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ im on Adam


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

missed the whole first half. What did i miss?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate how Granger always falls back on his shot, always looks like he got fouled


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know DQ was doubtful for the game today because of the shoulder but he has been awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ has sucked, true. But hes just as capable of getting red hot. Hes streaky.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is Diawara doing in there...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> DQ has sucked, true. But hes just as capable of getting red hot. Hes streaky.


It's not really the shooting, he is just super predictable off the dribble today. Defenders know he isn't trying to drive or create, his only purpose in dribbling is to create space for a jumper.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas draws the offensive!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Beas draws the offensive!?


Whenever I watch Dahntay Jones do anything or hear his name I think about that report where they polled the NBA players, "Which is the player who thinks he's better than he really is," and Jones was one of the top choices. :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> missed the whole first half. What did i miss?


Heat got Indy in foul trouble in 4 minutes and built up a 12 point lead. Second quarter, the refs took over and Indy cut the lead to 2. Third quarter, without the whistles, the Heat rebuilt the lead. JO has dominated from the first possession. Potential back to back player of the game thread winner. That's up to BG but he knows to do the right thing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noone got a decent stream?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jermaine looking like a solid bet right now Adam. Though 4th quarter is DWade time, so we shall see.

After 3, JO would clearly be it. He truly looks like he's wound back the clock. Hope he can stay healthy this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice start guys...dont lose this ****ing lead...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> Noone got a decent stream?


League Pass Broadband is free for a week


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Could do with a stream. (English don't get League Pass free)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Arroyo exits not a moment too soon. Bad 2nd game for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm glad we had our championship window when Wade was a good free throw shooter :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO back. Needed badly!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sooooooo many turnovers in this 4th quarter. I can't help but think the constant substitutions have something to do with it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ridiculous foul call on JO.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is -15. Not saying anything, just pointing it out. Maybe he wasn't the problem but that Haslem+Jor-El lineup made this game scary.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas riding pine in the crunch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade must be enjoying his new 20/10 toy at center


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Beas riding pine in the crunch.


With 9 rebounds, 2 steals, and +12 versus Haslem's lesser production. Oh well. Win is a win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> With 9 rebounds, 2 steals, and +12 versus Haslem's lesser production. Oh well. Win is a win.


Your forgetting the invaluable intangibles that Haslem is providing...Ill take the win though, hopefully!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are really going to win in Indiana...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Atlanta gave up 109 pts to this team


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Game over. 96-83 Heat win. 

Canseco Curse broken!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Conseco curse is broken!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Let the debate begin: Dwyane Wade or Jermaine O'Neal for POTG tonight?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

+15 rebounding in the second half


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wade of course, but JO can take Sidekick of the Game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jermaine. Dwyane padded his stats a little when the game was over (Haslem did also). Jermaine broke the game open and got us a 16 pt. lead in the 3rd when he went 5-5 and had a few free throws. He also patrolled the paint and is a major reason we held them to 83.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nobody broke 36 minutes in the first two games so far, nice to see


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im inclined to agree Adam. Dwyane did get about 10 points in the last 3-4 minutes of the game, where it was basically junk time. JO did his damage early and effectively, but was consistent through 4 quarters.

JO is getting the nod again tonight - it could go either way though, but we cant have co-POTG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, this damn streak is broken. Never felt comfortable in this game until we were up double digits with seconds to go. I've seen too many crazy things happen in that place.

JO would get my vote for POTG as well. Its expected of Wade to do what he does. What JO is doing has been the best surprise of the early season.


----------



## Just Watch Wade (Nov 22, 2004)

JO is looking great. Rebounding AND scoring efficiently. If he keeps it up the Heat will be very good this year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't see the game but 22-12 in 32min... that gotta go to JO.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Brilliant to stop that streak, wasn't too confident about the game, just because of that. 

Jermaine for POTG, it's refreshing to see a guy who can get a big double-double!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was also impressed by Mike last night. When he was at the 3, he just dominated Dahntay Jones on both sides of the court.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jermaine's been the difference the first two games. Wade will get his. Hopefully Jermaine can keep this up


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

J O!!


----------

